# My story. ..and I'm sticking to it!



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

My first post . I thought I would tell my story thus far and then perhaps get help and advice and at the same time help others along the way to. 

I am a Brit that has lived in Sydney for 2 years and all over the USA since 1974. I have been living, alone, in beautiful Oro Valley, arizona, since 2007 in and town just north of sunny, hot, Tucson. This town is OK, but like most of suburbia USA ..it lacks cultural warmth, diversity and a buzz. This is a retirement community and I am so tired of being surrounded by people of my age...born in 1951...that frankly act much much older! Snowbirds come here each year and they are not that eclectic or that smart... But they all have one thing in common...they have more money than most in the usa hence their winter homes here.

It dawned on me that places like Mexico that have expats from the USA would have much more adventurous 60 year olds. Right?? I mean...you all took to plunge and left one life to begin another and prejudice against Mexicans or any skin or culture would be just not an issue...well that's my theory . Rambling a tad here... But for my USA expats in Mexico seems like an attractive bunch of people to know....?? Fishing here. .. 

I have pondered for two years WHY I should or want to move to south or Central America. BTW..is Mexico considered to be in Central America???? ... One BIG reason is affordability, unlike the US government advanced planning, I know that my current, comfortable, lifestyle is not sustainable beyond 2018... That's when my savings runs out that would supplement my $1,600 early retirement payment (I do NOT consider my SS a "benefit" which implies some sort of hand out). I digress.... Cash flow aside I also think that I will enjoy a big change. It's been in my blood for a while now. 

My plan of escape: I am off to Mexico soon. Just in case someone is reading this and may be available for coffee or a glass of wine...here is my travel,plan: arrive by plane in Mazatlan November 28, stay 3 nights, bus to Guadalajara stay 3 nights...perhaps in the lake chapala area then on to the cities of San Miguel and Guanajuato ..3 more nights then a loooong bus ride to Puerto Vallarta...3 nights there and then bus to Mazatlan ..3 more nights. It is my hope that one of those places will FEEL like home. I think most of us feel that certain energy when we walk in to the right new home or the right new hometown. If this is indeed the case then I will leave USA march 2013. 

A few questions for now...the cost of moving my stuff depends on a number of factors...how much intake being the biggest. I live close to the Mexican border...perhaps this is a good thing? Anyone want to guess how much moving 60 boxes, big screen tv and some small furniture items? Does anyone have any comments on general cost of living..especially rental costs in the towns I have put on my short list? 

One last remark...a site called Numbero has data that suggests that some towns/people have utility bills at just $60 for everything while others are around $280! Comments por favor?

Well, this is my story and I am sticking to it.

Cheers from sunny Tucson.

John


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

From what you told us this far, I doubt you qualify for permission (for a visa) to reside in Mexico. Take the time to read-through the current discussion regarding changes to Mexico's immigration regulation ... before making further plans. And, overall ... I don't think you're ready for a move to Mexico, or any other foreign country at this point in time. To make a successful transition ... I believe a lot more research and soul-searching needs to take place.


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

Longford said:


> From what you told us this far, I doubt you qualify for permission (for a visa) to reside in Mexico. Take the time to read-through the current discussion regarding changes to Mexico's immigration regulation ... before making further plans. And, overall ... I don't think you're ready for a move to Mexico, or any other foreign country at this point in time. To make a successful transition ... I believe a lot more research and soul-searching needs to take place.



Yikes. NOT the reply I was looking for. Your a real party pooper Longford ! 

Soul searching can always be done in situ... I am not burning any bridges.

As far as research...2 years..and it will never be enough until I stay there longer that 2 weeks. Right?

I have no idea why you think I will not qualify for a resident permit? Even if I do not then I can always leave the country every 90 days....right? I have read the new laws... And I thought my income and no need for a job was sufficient? Did I miss something?,uh uh...


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

Longford...your right!! Oh dear... News flash... So nearly $1,900 in income is now required. Wow that's quit a jump! But like I said earlier, my tourist visa will be good for 90 days and I only plan to rent...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Won't running for the border that often get rather tedious?
Bide your time. The new rules seem to be a case of SNAFU. There could be changes ahead; or not. Even those of us who've lived here for decades are now suffering panic attacks. Our pensions and other resources are rather dated and based on decades old salaries. Are they forcing us out, as too poor to remain any longer, after putting our hard earned savings into a comfortable home, cars, pets, employees and a well thought out plan for the end? At the moment, it looks that way.
I love the new tourist advertising by the Mexico tourism board, but I think they need to talk to INM. Maybe they just want the quick, high rolling, two week tourists; not the rest of us. Who knows? But, there had better be a 'shakeout' soon; people are heading for the real estate offices, to list!


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Longford said:


> And, overall ... I don't think you're ready for a move to Mexico, or any other foreign country at this point in time.


As a Brit living in Arizona, he's already in a foreign country! 

HappyKamper:

* In the US, Mexico is considered to be in North America. In other parts of the world, it varies.

* Electric bills depend totally on how much you use. Mexico is on a tiered system, so that increased usage results in higher rates. Use of AC probably accounts for many of the high bills.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Contrary to Longford, I don't think you need to spend years thinking about a decision to move. It is wise to keep your options open before burning any bridges however, but you said you are doing that. I do think it is premature to start worrying about moving boxes before you have even visited Mexico. I have been here 5 years and I am still debating about what to do with some stuff that I have stored in the US. 

It sounds like we will be in Mazatlán about the same time. The Mazatlán marathon is Sunday morning, Dec 2nd, if you are free that morning and looking for something to do. In any event we could think about getting together for a coffee or beer. 

As far as the visa requirements go, who knows. We will just have to wait and see. But it shouldn't affect you for a while anyway.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

One step at a time, I think.

Three days in any place is not long enough to decide if it "feels like home."

You DO live close to the border. Why not make a few trips down, and spend a couple of weeks, at least, in a few places? if you are looking more for neighbors than snowbirds, consider casting a wider net. Several of your possible locations are tourist/snowbird destinations.

If you have savings and a $1600/month steady income, the combination may meet the current guidelines, but it's really a challenge to say. Adding your social security, whatever that may end up being, could take you over the top. 

If you are already retired, why not apply for SS benefits when you hit 62? It's next year. BTW: they are called "benefits" because the payments throughout your working life are considered paying toward "insurance", not because they are a handout.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Contrary to Longford, I don't think you need to spend years thinking about a decision to move.


My comment was specific to the information and comments provided by this person ... and not meant to be general. Lack of preparation, lack of knowledge of the country you say you're moving to ... are clear prescriptions for failure ... for most, I believe.


----------



## grotton (Apr 20, 2012)

I think that tourist visa should be good for 180 days. Good luck with your new adventure.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> My comment was specific to the information and comments provided by this person ... and not meant to be general. Lack of preparation, lack of knowledge of the country you say you're moving to ... are clear prescriptions for failure ... for most, I believe.


Generally I agree with you. I am not sure why I don't feel the same inclination to warn about excessively high expectations in this case. Maybe it was because he has traveled and lived in several countries. Or maybe it is just a reaction to a another recent poster who tried to eliminate all uncertainty from his move by asking endless questions about potential sites, seemingly thinking he could answer them without seeing them for himself.


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

mickisue1 said:


> One step at a time, I think.
> 
> Three days in any place is not long enough to decide if it "feels like home."
> 
> ...


Actually never said I had not traveled to Mexico before...all the border cities, Sanora,all over Baja and Jalisco and to Mexico City. So my short list is an interpolation of what i have seen for myself, heard, read and other media.

Thx for the heads up about snowbirds. I had no idea they went that far south!!

My short list has changed several times in the past 2 years and so adding to it in January would not be a huge surprise .


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Geologically, Mexico is part of North America, so that’s considered the right answer if you are asked on a test. In socio-cultural and historical terms, Mexico has more in common with Central America.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> Geologically, Mexico is part of North America, so that’s considered the right answer if you are asked on a test. In socio-cultural and historical terms, Mexico has more in common with Central America.


But if you ask a Mexican if Mexico is part of Central America, I'm sure the answer would be "certainly not!". I've read that in Europe, people are taught in school that Mexico is in Central America.


----------



## grotton (Apr 20, 2012)

1happykamper said:


> Actually never said I had not traveled to Mexico before...all the border cities, Sanora,all over Baja and Jalisco and to Mexico City. So my short list is an interpolation of what i have seen for myself, heard, read and other media.
> 
> Thx for the heads up about snowbirds. I had no idea they went that far south!!
> 
> My short list has changed several times in the past 2 years and so adding to it in January would not be a huge surprise .


You might consider hitting Puerto Vallarta after Guadalajara since you you will be so close. Just a four hour 450 peso bus ride (36 dollars.) I always have a great time in PV.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Longford said:


> My comment was specific to the information and comments provided by this person ... and not meant to be general. Lack of preparation, lack of knowledge of the country you say you're moving to ... are clear prescriptions for failure ... for most, I believe.


Personally I think your sound like a grouch lately


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

maesonna said:


> Geologically, Mexico is part of North America, so that’s considered the right answer if you are asked on a test. In socio-cultural and historical terms, Mexico has more in common with Central America.


Definately part of Latin America


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

sparks said:


> Personally I think your sound like a grouch lately


We can coddle people who seem unprepared for a suggested move, which doesn't serve their interests other than to make them feel good about their lack of information and planning ... or we can be honest and tell them what's in store for them ... based on our own experiences. This person doesn't even have training wheels on yet and to encourage the person to move forward without exhibiting better preparation ... is irresponsible. It's not about a popularity contest. It's about sharing information with someone at a level we believe them to be based on what they tell us. We're not mind-readers. And we should not be in the business of building false hopes, either.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Longford said:


> We can coddle people who seem unprepared for a suggested move, which doesn't serve their interests other than to make them feel good about their lack of information and planning.


But to me he sounded well traveled, flexible and a sence of humor. The perfect combination for a new adventure. Some folks are better at "winging it" than others


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

Longford said:


> My comment was specific to the information and comments provided by this person ... and not meant to be general. Lack of preparation, lack of knowledge of the country you say you're moving to ... are clear prescriptions for failure ... for most, I believe.


You know Longford... I joined this site to get help, information and input. My post was "my first" as it plainly stated. 

Your reply to my first post stated :

_"From what you told us this far, I doubt you qualify for permission (for a visa) to reside in Mexico. Take the time to read-through the current discussion regarding changes to Mexico's immigration regulation ... before making further plans. And, overall ... I don't think you're ready for a move to Mexico, or any other foreign country at this point in time. To make a successful transition ... I believe a lot more research and soul-searching needs to take place"_

I have spent my whole life being a dreamer: an entrepreneur and inventor of medical devices. i think I have literally dreamed my life into existence...living in some very beautiful places on beaches, lakes mountains, in cities and in very rural areas and I am grateful for all these opportunities. Not every idea I had worked out well - be it an invention, a place to live or choosing a woman to marry. However, like all of us, we learn from all these experiences.

It is often said that when you have a truly great idea then it's best kept it to yourself because the naysayers are right there just waiting to rain on your sunny day. I know that I am brand new to this site and I can see that you are well respected here. please consider the affect your comments may have on people who are excited and are attempting to make their dreams a reality. Not everyone has the fortitude to stomach unexpected negative feedback. You never did attempt to answer my 2 questions and that's fine, but why so snide and unhelpful? 

You did highlight an important fact about the new immigration laws to which the ink is just now drying, so thank you for that. i doubt that even you have all the answers regarding the new laws so why on earth say that you don't think I could qualify reside in Mexico? Like I said, very unhelpful.


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

sparks said:


> But to me he sounded well traveled, flexible and a sence of humor. The perfect combination for a new adventure. Some folks are better at "winging it" than others


Exactly. Well said.


----------



## mexfan (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for slagging us Canadians - class act.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

mexfan said:


> Thanks for slagging us Canadians - class act.


WHO are you responding to!?

Northern Virginia, USA, and SMA, MEXICO


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

DNP said:


> WHO are you responding to!?
> 
> Northern Virginia, USA, and SMA, MEXICO


And what does "slagging" mean?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> And what does "slagging" mean?


I was wondering that too ....


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

It appears to be a compliment, according to the Urban dictionary, but hard to tell, isn't it?

It comes from the process of refining or to remove the slag, or impurities.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

It's not at all a compliment, but a bit of British slang meant to disparage someone!


*slag *

Slag is used by some people to refer to a woman who they disapprove of because they think she is sexually immoral. 
(BRIT) 
INFORMAL, OFFENSIVE 

(disapproval) *slag off * To slag someone off means to criticize them in an unpleasant way. (BRIT) 
INFORMAL All bands slag off their record companies. It's just the way it is... 
People have been slagging me off.

slag definition | English dictionary for learners | Reverso Collins


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> ...It sounds like we will be in Mazatlán about the same time. The Mazatlán marathon is Sunday morning, Dec 2nd, if you are free that morning and looking for something to do. In any event we could think about getting together for a coffee or beer.


Yes...I would enjoy meeting you on the 2nd. Beer or coffee..depending on the time of day! Before noon would suit me better.

I couldn't figure out a way to PM you ..perhaps you have more privileges here ?  

Cheers,
John


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

1happykamper said:


> Yes...I would enjoy meeting you on the 2nd. Beer or coffee..depending on the time of day! Before noon would suit me better.
> 
> I couldn't figure out a way to PM you ..perhaps you have more privileges here ?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

mexfan said:


> Thanks for slagging us Canadians - class act.


From the context - a small sampling at best - it would seem to be derogatory, but only mexfan really knows for sure what the intent was meant to be.

Either way, i wouldn't let it bother me.


----------



## mexfan (Apr 5, 2009)

In reference to slagging us Canadians, you said: "Snowbirds come here each year and they are not that eclectic or that smart..." As a Canadian I took offence, hence the thanks for slagging!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mexfan said:


> In reference to slagging us Canadians, you said: "Snowbirds come here each year and they are not that eclectic or that smart..." As a Canadian I took offence, hence the thanks for slagging!


I would never say that. In fact, some of my best friends in Mexico are from Canada, though they live here all year round, so they're not snowbirds.


----------



## mexfan (Apr 5, 2009)

In reference to slagging us Canadians, you said: "Snowbirds come here each year and they are not that eclectic or that smart..." As a Canadian I took offence, hence the thanks for slagging! 

Share this post on Digg
Twitter
Share on Facebook
Spurl this Post!
Reddit!
LinkedIn


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

mexfan said:


> In reference to slagging us Canadians, you said: "Snowbirds come here each year and they are not that eclectic or that smart..." As a Canadian I took offence, hence the thanks for slagging!
> 
> Share this post on Digg
> Twitter
> ...


Mexfan, try to keep it together.
In this thread snowbirds are mentioned briefly, but there is no post that says Canadians are eclectic - or not - and there is no mention of how smart they are.
(I just re-read every post to be sure.)
Is it possible you are co-mingling more than one thread? I know i do at times.

I would never want to slag a good Canadian, but your posts here don't quite match my impression of those hosers i love so much. 
(Google SCTV)
As for snowbirds, well they come from many places, especially the swallows.
Not to mention butterflies and geese. After all, we learned it from Mother Nature.

I've often relished the chance to learn from my northern neighbors, but not this time.
Check your work before you submit it for a grade.

Meanwhile, 1HK, keep us posted, i like your style.


----------



## mexfan (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: slagging Canadians*

Edgee, the quote is right there in 1HappyKamper's original post. (Second paragraph).
Perhaps 1happykamper can clarify for all.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

What does it mean to say that a person is or isn't "eclectic"? It doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

mexfan said:


> Edgee, the quote is right there in 1HappyKamper's original post. (Second paragraph).
> Perhaps 1happykamper can clarify for all.


Sorry, my mistake. I somehow took your statement as referring to a different poster.
I apologize.

Isla makes a good point.
Eclectic is sorta what ever you think it is. For that matter, so is 'smart', or any label.
I'll butt out now.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

mexfan said:


> Edgee, the quote is right there in 1HappyKamper's original post. (Second paragraph).
> Perhaps 1happykamper can clarify for all.


I'm sure that 1HK can "defend" himself but I went back to the referenced barograph(below).

"I am a Brit that has lived in Sydney for 2 years and all over the USA since 1974. I have been living, alone, in beautiful Oro Valley, arizona, since 2007 in and town just north of sunny, hot, Tucson. This town is OK, but like most of suburbia USA ..it lacks cultural warmth, diversity and a buzz. This is a retirement community and I am so tired of being surrounded by people of my age...born in 1951...that frankly act much much older! Snowbirds come here each year and they are not that eclectic or that smart... But they all have one thing in common...they have more money than most in the usa hence their winter homes here"

I'm not sure where you see or read any reference to Canadians. I have a few friends with places in AZ both full time retirees and snowbirds from MN. The friction above is certainly mentioned by both but I've never seen focused on Canadians. BTW, feedback from snowbirds that I know of what they see as the retiree population in AZ is probably even more scathing.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Fisherman with a wonder lust?*

Hi John;

From what Longford wrote, you probably won't qualify for a permanent resident, or a temporary resident card but check out the "Changes to Immigration Law" thread.

That said if you fish and want some inexpensive place to live that's fun - then check out Tepic, Nayarit. It's 95 miles north of Pto. Vallarta where'll you'll be and 190 miles south of Mazatlan. You've probably gone through it at least twice on your vacation? Oh and we're 155 miles west of Guadalajara.

Fishing? What kind? We have the best large mouth Bass Fishing in Mexico. It's about 50 miles north of here at Laguna Agua Milpa. Oh, and two new lakes coming on line behind new dams Caleron, and Yesca in the Sierras. Deep Sea fishing out of San Blas is 35 miles from here to the coast.

Single guy, you can rent a small 2-3 bedroom house for $4000.00 pesos per month. 

Utilities vary depending on how big a house and how old your refrigerator is? Seriously. We dropped our Electric Bill on the one side by 35-40% per month by getting a new refrigerator. 

Tepic Utilities;

1. Water $145.00 m.n. per month (pay by year in January with Tercer Edad (old farts card over 60) and you get a 50% discount from that amount.
2. Gas; Propane tank 1 per month say average $336.00 m.n.
3. Electric: CFE $185.00 with a new refrigerator.
4. CATV, 65+ channels, with Digital Sports and some movies and 4 Mb Internet like $625.00 m.n. per month
5. Maid; $125-150 per visit.

I hope that helps. Don't give up on your dream even if you don't qualify. You can probably still get a Tourist 6 mos. Visa. Then you will have to return to USA for a turn around for a new Visa every 6 months. But, hey they now have Super First Class Busses with one seat on each side of the isle that fold down into a bed. Sleep all the way to the Border for around $300.00 USD R.T.
You'll probably have cause to visit relatives friends once a year in USA so that takes care of one of the trips to the border?

Don't expect to be able to move a bunch of stuff to Mexico on a Tourist Card. Nope, probably just what ever you can put in your car or truck. Maybe store some, and on a return trip to the border for another Tourist Card, you pick up the rest of your stuff?

Oh, single guy if you can't live on $1000.00 USD per month inTepic you're being way too extravegant. That way you don't have to touch your savings, and should be able to put a few hundred a month away from your Social Security Check.


----------

